# Looking for loving attentive home for 2 x 3 year old female indoor cats



## TortoiseTabbys (May 28, 2011)

I am very sadly looking to re-home these two beautiful girls of mine, due to changes in my life whereby I am not at home as much I used to be due to work commitments and the fact that my partner (who came along much after I got my babies) has an allergy to pets.
Caramel & Fudge are sisters, are 3 years old, they both want lots of love and attention, which they deserve.
The problem that I have is simply I do not have enough time to give them the attention they need unfortunately and feel really guilty about it and although I love them to bits I feel that someone else might be able to show them the attention, care and love they crave and deserve.
They are both fit and well, litter trained and indoor cats on dry food.
They are the sweetest cats with wonderful temperaments and still playful (kitten-like) at 3 years old.
They have both been together with me since they were 12 weeks old , as such I am not prepared to separate them now, and they need to be homed as a pair.
They have been indoor cats in this time, so they will require some assistance adjusting to the outdoors, so a back garden would be ideal/required rather than a front garden or busy main roads.
They have both been spayed & micro-chipped as such while they are free to a good home you will need to update their identity-chip records which may incur an administration cost at most.
Would suit a family with children or home where someone can make a fuss of them.
They have a scratch post; they tend to sleep anywhere but their beds, so I gave up getting them beds!
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try these rescues

The Mayhew Animal Home - Welcome

Hounslow Animal Welfare | Compassion First

9 Lives & Paws for Life Home Page

Cat Action Trust 1977

[email protected]

www.9lives.org.uk

[email protected]

[email protected]

RSPCA Hillingdon, Slough, Windsor, Kingston and District Branch

RSPCA London

RSPCA North West Middlesex

Welcome - Wood Green Animal Shelters

Romney House Cat Rescue | Homeless cats for the south east + advice, info & behaviour t

Croydon Animal Samaritans - Rescue Cats, Dogs and Small Animal Rescue Shelter in South London

ARC - Home Page

National Animal Welfare Trust

Home

RSPCA - Surrey Sutton and District

www.rspca-balhamandtooting.org.uk

RSPCA - Richmond - Twickenham - Barnes

RSPCA - Wimbledon and District

STREATHAM CATS RESCUE GROUP 0208 671 6358


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

At the risk of getting myself hated, this is not the time of year to be looking for homes for non-urgent cases. Rescues are full to bursting and the kitten season has only just started. Wait until the kitten season is over, try perhaps in November.

Liz


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

I would give the same advice too many cats in shelters as it is especially as they need to be rehomed together which will make things more difficult. Last thing they need is more cats unless 100% have no where else to go.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

As above I wouldn't go down the rescue centre route, you can pop to local vets to advertise etc, hope you manage to find your girls a lovely new home! Your making a very hard decision & your obviously putting your cats first!
Good luck


----------



## TortoiseTabbys (May 28, 2011)

As a responsible cat owner, Caramel & Fudge were both kittens when I got them as stated in my post, I am very aware that it is 1. Kitten season & 2. Rescue centre's are overflowing. 
Rescue centre's are my very last option and I am already on a waiting list, however as I have made the hardest decision already, I would prefer my girls to be re-homed to another cat loving family rather than going to a rescue centre where there is no guarantee of the girls being re-homed together, therefore I'm obviously posting on here in the hope that I will find someone who will rehouse the girls for me and give them a good home without going to a rescue centre as I have been trying to re-home the girls for sometime now.

Holly2009 - Thanks for the advice about advertising at vets, I never thought of that.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

could your partner chat to the doc to see if there are medicines to help with the allergies ?


----------



## TortoiseTabbys (May 28, 2011)

hazel pritchard said:


> could your partner chat to the doc to see if there are medicines to help with the allergies ?


That would be fine if I had the time to give them which I don't any more and they deserve more than I can give them now as I explained in my original post.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

The first place I would suggest is contact rescues.. And the reason being is if you request they go in a pair they usually make sure they do go in a pair.... Also any home that would be interested in these cats would be checked.. 

Kelly-Joy works very hard helping animals into rescues and then into for ever homes.. She also helps sort out foster homes for pets in rescues.. She also helps dogs out of a death row situation even if it means organising transport right across the country to ensure these animals go to a no kill rescue..
Kelly and her team also collect gifts and raise money so they can help Rescues in there bid to keep helping animals... 

If you are going to give these cats free.. Just be very careful who take them from you..

Best of luck in your bid to find the girls a home.. xxxx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

However busy rescue centres may be, please do make them your first point of contact, if they can help, they will. Whatever the time of year, better they are re-homed via rescue than privately ... certainly safer for the cats concerned 

A rescue may not be able to take them immediately but very much the best option for your girls.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I won't use the language to express how much this thread annoys me because I'll be banned. 

You are the opposite of a responsible cat owner. We all have busy lives. I work full time and have a life and still manage to give my cats tons of love.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

lizward said:


> At the risk of getting myself hated, this is not the time of year to be looking for homes for non-urgent cases. Rescues are full to bursting and the kitten season has only just started. Wait until the kitten season is over, try perhaps in November.
> 
> Liz


don't think you're hated at all for taking that stance Liz, i think you're probably right  but could the rescue centres at least give perhaps a possible fosterer name or some other guidance?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Cloudygirl said:


> I won't use the language to express how much this thread annoys me because I'll be banned.
> 
> You are the opposite of a responsible cat owner. We all have busy lives. I work full time and have a life and still manage to give my cats tons of love.


Some people cope better than others...

And we shouldn't be judging people.. The OP feels she has made the right decision in searching for a home the kitties will get there every whim seen too.. 
I think it is responsible to search for a new home rather than to neglect them in the home they are in...

It is the OP decision...


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> I won't use the language to express how much this thread annoys me because I'll be banned.
> 
> You are the opposite of a responsible cat owner. We all have busy lives. I work full time and have a life and still manage to give my cats tons of love.


To be fair (and in my thoughts and experience), if someone has decided, rightly or wrongly that they don't want their cats, then for sure, the best thing for the animals is to find them a new home.

That new home is best found by or with the help of a good animal rescue. I feel that it is the owners responsibility to keep any animals until the rescue can help ... I hate to see cats given away "free to good home" without homechecks/vet references and rescue back up.

Just my opinion


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> To be fair (and in my thoughts and experience), if someone has decided, rightly or wrongly that they don't want their cats, then for sure, the best thing for the animals is to find them a new home.
> 
> That new home is best found by or with the help of a good animal rescue. I feel that it is the owners responsibility to keep any animals until the rescue can help ...* I hate to see cats given away "free to good home" without homechecks/vet references and rescue back up.*
> 
> Just my opinion


Or sadly those who just "dump" them 

I would rather see people ask for help and admit that they either dont want or are unable to cope with their animals than to end up neglecting them or dumping them!

I may not agree with the ops decision but I do respect it, I couldn't give up my animals for anyone, they have got me through some of the hardest emotional times I've ever had and if anyone was to come into my life they would have take on that they come as part of the package BUT its different for everyone and at least the OP has been honest and is looking for help in finding them a new home and I just hope someone can help these 2 cats find a lovely new home


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> To be fair (and in my thoughts and experience), if someone has decided, rightly or wrongly that they don't want their cats, then for sure, the best thing for the animals is to find them a new home.
> 
> That new home is best found by or with the help of a good animal rescue. I feel that it is the owners responsibility to keep any animals until the rescue can help ... I hate to see cats given away "free to good home" without homechecks/vet references and rescue back up.
> 
> Just my opinion


but thats the point. Why do these cats have to go now. As Liz said kitten season is upon us. I keep an eye on the rescue website where i got my cats from and there is litter after litter on there but there are several cats in the 1-5 age range that are still there that i saw in November.

If you have the house room surely best to wait until kitten season dies down and they can be re-homed responsibly through a shelter with a proper home check. Yes the OP has no time for them but I am sure that despite their best intentions they aren't going to get a load of attention in a cat shelter either.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

Oooops sorry posted twice!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

I would give up my pets for the sake of my husband & my children! 
They will always come first! :thumbup1:

If they are making hubby poorly & the op thinks they would be better with someone else I say good luck! Were all more than capable of doing a vet of a potential new owner, doing a home check and even getting a vets reference You don't need a rescue for any of those things, d be much happier fnding my cat a home myself 


Not everyone's as perfect as the old puuuuurfect forum members!

We bow to your perfection, your perfect lives, perfect pets :skep: not lol


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> but thats the point. Why do these cats have to go now. As Liz said kitten season is upon us. I keep an eye on the rescue website where i got my cats from and there is litter after litter on there but there are several cats in the 1-5 age range that are still there that i saw in November.
> 
> If you have the house room surely best to wait until kitten season dies down and they can be re-homed responsibly through a shelter with a proper home check. Yes the OP has no time for them but I am sure that despite their best intentions they aren't going to get a load of attention in a cat shelter either.


To be honest in many areas, the unwanted cat issue doesn't really wane.

If it's not the kitten season, it's time to deal with all of last year's, beginning of the year's unwanted young cats .... the ones all those with "accidental litters" sold or found good homes for with friends and family.
Also a fair few from breeders these days.

So in my thoughts and EXPERIENCE, it is ALWAYS worth talking to local rescues to see if they can help, hopefully putting cats on waiting list to go in.

Many rescues have volunteers who specifically spend time with cats and kittens, so while not ideal, they do their best 

Myself, I'd rather see cats safe in rescue waiting for homes than given away, because owner, rightly or wrongly cannot or will not hold on to them


----------



## jkk986 (May 7, 2011)

You could let them be outdoor cats and come and go freely, my cat never wants to come in anymore he loves playing outside  this will also reduce the alleries. Im sure they would rather stay with you then go into a rescue and potentially be put to sleep


----------

